# Retriever clip!



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Milo looks so cute! Made me smile! I'm getting a little tired of the continental and am growing Noelle's short parts long enough to put her in a Miami.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

You did a great job!! It isn’t such a nice summer clip and will be very low maintenance!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Milo looks adorable in his new short summery clip - I particularly love his short ears. Perfect style for an active poodle.

Babykins is in a Miami Bikini - I left the pompoms on her legs so she looks girly. But your retriever clip is more practical for summer vacation without pompoms.

Click, I miss Babykins continental but I just thought she was too hot.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! What a great job you did! Looks really really good! & Milo will feel really really good too!


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I like the Miami, but I think it's too girly? Not that the dog cares..lol. Plus I think the poms will just gather dirt,etc. I like how velvety smooth his coat feels, makes me forget about coat change for a bit. Hahaha


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

As much as I love Noelle's continental it's a lot of work to maintain. I think Noelle would rather play than spend so much time brushing. Besides, I can always grow it back. A short clip is so much more practical.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Looks good... well done brave girl! 

I wouldn't even attempt it with Tonka.

The ladies at the Spaw take him down with a #5 overall, and shorter on the ears. A mole won't let us 'leather' them otherwise I would.


----------

